# Autosleeper Symbol



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, mine is an 08 (July) and to the right of the driver on the fascia is a little green light. I think it is an Autosleeper mod. Anyone know what it is for as its not in any of the blurb I have. know it is not for the slide out step or alarm as I have tried it.


Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bob

Give AutoSleepers a quick call on 01386 853511.

They are usually very good at "quick questions", but phone rather than email as the secretary is often very busy and doesn't check too often.

Dave


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

has it got a towbar some people fit a light on the dash for the indicator warning which is normally green instead of the annoying beeper 

terry


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

sysinfo said:


> Hi, mine is an 08 (July) and to the right of the driver on the fascia is a little green light. I think it is an Autosleeper mod. Anyone know what it is for as its not in any of the blurb I have. know it is not for the slide out step or alarm as I have tried it.
> 
> Bob


I think you will find it is the Eberspacher diesel heating warning light. Try switching the heating on and off to check if light goes on and off.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Give AutoSleepers a quick call on 01386 853511.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, Done that and they were spot on.

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

orian said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, mine is an 08 (July) and to the right of the driver on the fascia is a little green light. I think it is an Autosleeper mod. Anyone know what it is for as its not in any of the blurb I have. know it is not for the slide out step or alarm as I have tried it.
> ...


THaanks you are spot on.

Bob


----------

